# 2nd Ohio river accident in 24 hours



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

There starting to add up for the holiday I guess, I would think people would take more concern with there safety..

http://www.wtov9.com/news/14033154/detail.html


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

This is something that will get worse!I have saw more idiots on the river this year than ever before.
I was on the Big 'O' this A.M,fished until the morons began showing up,left about noon. Had 5 or 6 cruisers come barreling right up the shoreline I was fishing only about 40ft off the bank.I guess I don't understand why they want to run so close to the bank,maybe it gives them the effect that they are going faster than they really are. They will get burned eventually with the water low like it is,quite a few rock piles and sand bars in only a couple ft of water now.
I fished out of Rayland last week and did see 2 or 3 jet-skiers who had absolutely no respesct or consideration for anyone,had one buzz between me and the sunken barge I was fishing.Had I not been in a tourny I may have ran him down or waited for him at the ramp to beat the living F%^7 out of him. 
It will get worse as no-one polices the river to much degree,once in a while you'll see a conservation officer,or a police boat. Had a Wheeling Police boat stop me one night...........He said it was a courtesy check..............wanted to see all safety equip,etc.Then he asked if I had anything in my cooler,I said Yep..........2 pepsi and some water. I then asked him if he checked any of the party boats beached up at the island (below Pike Island).He said,No haven't made it up there today,I being a total smartass told him he would need more than 1 ticket book up there since most were probably drunk,and he would have to write plenty of tickets.I didn't get any reply other than have a nice evening.


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Champion188 Elite said:


> I fished out of Rayland last week and did see 2 or 3 jet-skiers who had absolutely no respesct or consideration for anyone,had one buzz between me and the sunken barge I was fishing..


Champ, I have a friend who works in Follansbee for the Barge company, tells me MANY stories of how the jet skis do DANGEROUS things while there towing, Riding the waves in the back aint so bad but when you jump the bow or cut off the tug it becomes an ignorance issue... Who notices, sure not Tony Hawk..
crazy....


----------

